# Question about joomla and tiered pricing



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a quick question as the title suggests. Can we do tiered pricing for our t shirts using joomla?


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Anybody able to help? Maybe i didnt make it clear. We are getting our site built for us and our developer has buitlt it using joomla. When we pointed out to him that he hadnt put tiered pricing he told us its not possible (he said the same about the t shirt designer too) and that he would have to use a different CMS which will push back the launch date of the site. Is he having us on or is he telling the truth?


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

What kind of pricing are you wanting tiered? Are we talking like, membership tiers (customers pay monthly fee's to get discounts on orders)? Orders over #Quantity Discount tiers? Tiers if the customer orders a certin number of times (frequent buyers get discounts), etc? I use Joomla in a lot of my design jobs and I assure you, no matter what above situation your referring to, there is a way. But the solution depends on what your trying to tier?

Let me know and I would be happy to point you in the right direction.

-MzM


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Just for the quantity of t shirts they order in one order. For example 1 t shirt will cost £x 2-5 will cost £y 6-9 will cost £z


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you want it to add up the total as well?


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes that is what we want


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow... Very Achievable. What shopping cart are you guys using for joomla?


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Not sure. Our web developer has changed the password and blocked us out of the site now. It was supposed to be finished in september and it is still not done so we told him we wont pay him full amount and this is what he done. He changed the CMS to magento now because he said it wasnt possible to do the tiered pricing and t shirt designer with joomla, we want to find out if it is possible so we can take some action against him and get our website live.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Have you paid him anything thus far? Whats your website if I may ask? I can see if I can figure anything out for you. Ill also spend a little time finding a sample of joomla doing what your asking.

You can feel free to inbox me this information if it makes you more comfortable.


----------



## Ichnoz (Nov 16, 2007)

Virtuemart is the most popular cart for joomla, he probably used that, and in the old 1.x version the tiered pricing was included but in the new 2.x version you have to buy it as a plugin or make it yourself. Either way a web developer should know this or easily be able to find out how its done.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like things could get messy here as he is refusing to listen to anything we say and he is still insisting he had to change to magento to accommodate the tiered pricing and the t shirt designer, and get this, he says he also had to change to allow us to offer customers the ability to choose the size, colour and type of t shirt!!! Have you ever heard of anything so ridiculous in your life.


----------

